# LA Westside Ride Group



## bianchicycle (Feb 23, 2005)

*If you are on the Westside of LA County and want an informal group to ride with, we go out every Sat at 8am from Beverly Hills and other rides throughout the week and Sunday.*


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

What kind of pace do you ride? 

Fast training rides or mellow leisure rides?


----------



## bianchicycle (Feb 23, 2005)

*Mellow*



meat tooth paste said:


> What kind of pace do you ride?
> 
> Fast training rides or mellow leisure rides?


Mellow!!! For some of us Sat is recovery day. It is also a good ride for someone who wants to ride with others and hasn't found a mellow group. 30-50 miles and 14-16 average overall.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

meat tooth paste said:


> What kind of pace do you ride?
> 
> Fast training rides or mellow leisure rides?


Hey Meat:

I ride every Sat. with these guys. They're cool and the ride is mellow. We have our moments when we kick it up a notch, but just for little moments here and there. You should come out one time. One of the guys just got a Pista, but I don't know if he's taking it out on Saturday.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

hey. where do you guys leave from (streets please) and what routes do yall take?

tnx



bianchicycle said:


> *If you are on the Westside of LA County and want an informal group to ride with, we go out every Sat at 8am from Beverly Hills and other rides throughout the week and Sunday.*


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

CaliBiker said:


> hey. where do you guys leave from (streets please) and what routes do yall take?


We leave from from Clark and Gregory in Beverly Hills at 8 a.m. Clark is one block west of Robertson; Gregory is one block north of Olympic.

I leave Brentwood at 7:30 to meet them.

We typically start back west on Olympic, through the VA to San Vicente, on SV all the way down to Ocean, then head toward the Marina. Once we get to the bridge we figure out where everyone wants to go from there. One time we went to Manhattan Beach. A few times we've gone to some roads by the airport that are actually great for cycling. Westchester Parkway was one of them. I think the other was World Way West.

The pace is really, really mellow, and everyone in the group is cool, laid back and welcoming. A few of us have some fun going down San Vicente between 26th and 7th, and also in the Marina on Fiji, but otherwise it's easy.

If I remember from other posts, aren't you somewhere around UCLA? You could meet up with the group around the VA to save some time in the morning but I would recommend meeting us the first time in Beverly Hills so you know what we look like. I've tried to meet up in Brentwood, but so many cyclists come by in the morning and everyone ends up looking the same.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Great. Thanks for the reply. This is sort of in my neighborhood and I'd definately be interested to ride with you guys sometime in the future. So if I were to meet up in the VA would 7:45ish be about the right time on a Saturday morning?




DrRoebuck said:


> We leave from from Clark and Gregory in Beverly Hills at 8 a.m. Clark is one block west of Robertson; Gregory is one block north of Olympic.
> 
> I leave Brentwood at 7:30 to meet them.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

CaliBiker said:


> So if I were to meet up in the VA would 7:45ish be about the right time on a Saturday morning?


I'd say 7:35 if you want to ride with me to Beverly Hills first. I use that as a warm-up and take my time to get there. Otherwise, you could probably meet us all at the VA after we've left Beverly Hills. We'd probably get there at 8:20 or so.


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks. I'm definately interested in riding, but I've never ridden in a large group before but it sounds like ya'll are pretty mellow. Do you ride every Saturday?



DrRoebuck said:


> I'd say 7:35 if you want to ride with me to Beverly Hills first. I use that as a warm-up and take my time to get there. Otherwise, you could probably meet us all at the VA after we've left Beverly Hills. We'd probably get there at 8:20 or so.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

CaliBiker said:


> Thanks. I'm definately interested in riding, but I've never ridden in a large group before but it sounds like ya'll are pretty mellow.


I had never ridden with a group until December, when I rode with these guys for the first time. I highly recommend them as a first-time group ride. The group itself is pretty small; 5-10 people. And like I said, they're mellow. But you'll still learn a lot about riding with a group. I've learned an immense amount in the couple of months I've been riding with them.

What I've found is that it's a great way to gauge your strength and abilities. Within the small group, there are cyclists at varying levels. Some of the stronger ones will pick it up at certain points, while others will just maintain a mellow pace. A good example is if we head down to the airport. There are loops of a couple miles each (I think). Some of us will go hard for those stretches, then wait for the others. That's when it gets really fun because you start drafting off each other, etc.

There's also another contingent that will go on Sundays at a much more consistently harder pace, and on harder rides. I went with them for the first time this past Sunday. We went up and over Sepulveda to the Sepulveda Dam rec area, did a lap, then came back up and over Sepulveda. The whole thing took 2 1/2 hours, including a rest stop in the valley. I still like to ride alone, which is why I haven't really ridden with the Sunday folks. But this Sunday we're doing a century down at Whittier Narrows (wherever the hell that is).




CaliBiker said:


> Do you ride every Saturday?


Yup, unless it rains, then they chicken out and I ride solo .


----------



## CaliBiker (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks man!

Happy riding! I will perhaps join you guys one of these Sats



DrRoebuck said:


> I had never ridden with a group until December, when I rode with these guys for the first time. I highly recommend them as a first-time group ride. The group itself is pretty small; 5-10 people. And like I said, they're mellow. But you'll still learn a lot about riding with a group. I've learned an immense amount in the couple of months I've been riding with them.
> 
> What I've found is that it's a great way to gauge your strength and abilities. Within the small group, there are cyclists at varying levels. Some of the stronger ones will pick it up at certain points, while others will just maintain a mellow pace. A good example is if we head down to the airport. There are loops of a couple miles each (I think). Some of us will go hard for those stretches, then wait for the others. That's when it gets really fun because you start drafting off each other, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

CaliBiker said:


> I will perhaps join you guys one of these Sats


Come on out!


----------

